# My next Cell Phone, for SURE!



## WrittenFromUtopia (Jan 9, 2007)

Apple's iPhone, due out this Summer for Cingular wireless.


----------



## panta dokimazete (Jan 9, 2007)

aaahh, oooo, uuuhhh....my geek sense is overwhelmed!!!!


----------



## crhoades (Jan 9, 2007)

http://www.engadget.com/2007/01/09/live-from-macworld-2007-steve-jobs-keynote/


----------



## ReformedWretch (Jan 9, 2007)

Wow....I thought I wanted a Blackjack...now I dunno!


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Jan 9, 2007)

Man sweet!!!


----------



## WrittenFromUtopia (Jan 9, 2007)

joshua said:


> Looks awesome!
> 
> Maybe it'll be cheap?



A mere $500.


----------



## Scott Bushey (Jan 9, 2007)

I don't really consider this a smart-phone.


----------



## Scott Bushey (Jan 9, 2007)

joshua said:


> The question is, Scott, what will the phone consider us?



It's gorgeous; no doubt. It's not a organizer though. I wish it could do more. The photo's, music and web are nice, but I was hoping Apple was gonna come out with a all-in-one _smart phone_.


----------



## Ivan (Jan 9, 2007)

I wish I could get a cell phone that sends and receives calls....and nothing else.


----------



## WrittenFromUtopia (Jan 9, 2007)

Scott Bushey said:


> It's gorgeous; no doubt. It's not a organizer though. I wish it could do more. The photo's, music and web are nice, but I was hoping Apple was gonna come out with a all-in-one _smart phone_.



It has a calendar program, which you can sync with iCal if you have a Mac, combined with alarms, and so forth. It has most if not all of the features I depend on most from my Treo, and looks a lot cooler!


----------



## Scott Bushey (Jan 9, 2007)

WrittenFromUtopia said:


> It has a calendar program, which you can sync with iCal if you have a Mac, combined with alarms, and so forth. It has most if not all of the features I depend on most from my Treo, and looks a lot cooler!



Gabe,
I have a lot of medical progs, money mgmnt prog, I use. The Ip will not allow for these; it is not setup like a _computer_ really.........right?


----------



## brymaes (Jan 9, 2007)

The specs say that its running OSX. See, already smarter than a Windows based phone!

Is there a way to add on applications?


----------



## Scott Bushey (Jan 9, 2007)

theologae said:


> The specs say that its running OSX. See, already smarter than a Windows based phone!
> 
> Is there a way to add on applications?



Thats my question. If it can take apps, I'm onboard!


----------



## WrittenFromUtopia (Jan 9, 2007)

Time will tell, but I'm sure Apple will allow people to develop apps and games for it.


----------

